# Combining previous LED system designs into one



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello all,

There are several LED tutorials on this site. Some use LEDs wired to resistors(Niblique and hpropman) in little spots. Some use prewires LEDs to make individual spots(AllenH). hpropman also had a design of simpler plug in RCA jacks for connecting into clear boxes. Ghoulishcop did a video on Jack boards from Radioshack to plug in the RCA connectors.

I combined some of all of these and added a bit of my flare into my LED system.

Basically, I used all prewired LEDs like individual spots from Allen H, Jack boards from radio shack with leads from Nibliques, to speaker plates from radioshack. I also used multi LED spots with Nibliques design only using the prewired LEDs instead. I created some bigger floods from the Holidaycoro design but using Jaybo's concept of changing out the DMX for RGB key control, and changing the Cat5 cable to RCA.

So elements of almost every LED spot or system is included in this one but that works for a haunter that has not electrical experience, can't figure out resistors, and wants a system that expands as you go with simple plug in ports.

I typed the whole thing up in what is called an instructable. It is a website designed for construction instructions.

The link is here: Plug and Play LED

I hope this helps someone in creating their own lighting display. I will add some pics here as well, but the instructions, very detailed as they are, are most likely going to stay on instructables.

Here is a video of the whole thing in action so you get the idea of what I was just talking about.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Here are some pictures
Power core with short jack board for demonstration/ testing of lights. 









Power supply speaker plate board









Flood board









Flood completed and plugged in









Jack board wired


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Haunted Spider,

Great job take so many different ideas and coordinating them into one project. LED spots are really one project all haunters should taken on no matter what system used. Great job!

Rich


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree, Great Job. I especially like those RGB Floods


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

The RGB floods are pretty easy to make. I think the LEDs were about 1.25 each, so 12 dollars for the 10, plus another 4 for the board. The RGB controller / remote was 7 so now we are at 21 dollars, A RCA cable was 2 bucks or so, so you are now at 23 dollars, and you need the small adapter to go from the RCA to the controller, which was a dollar or 2. You also need the flood housing which was 7 dollars at home depot. So basically 32 bucks to build a 90 LED flood with 16 color schemes and fading colors if wanted. Not too bad really. Jaybo turned me onto those and I have 7 or 8 built now,


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Great Job, I love it!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nicely done HS!


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

I like this a lot. Thanks for sharing. I have been using LEDs and I needed a way to quickly plug them in rather than twist them together and tape them in place.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

exactly why I put this together Pennywise. The first year, I had sort of soldered together connections, wrapped in tons of tape. The the wires were all twisted together on the computer power supply, when then came partly loose and shorted the system. Vampire clips kept haveing issues and would mess up if too much rain was involved. So this is my solution. Hope it helps a few others.


----------

